

The Pursuit of Beauty – Yitang Zhang solves a pure-math mystery - kercker
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/02/pursuit-beauty

======
jessaustin
_Peter Sarnak, a member of the Institute for Advanced Study, says that one day
he ran into Zhang and said hello, and Zhang said hello, then Zhang said that
it was the first word he’d spoken to anyone in ten days. Sarnak thought that
was excessive, even for a mathematician, and he invited Zhang to have lunch
once a week._

